# MI5, RRF, Jock Horror Auto Grow by Jericho



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome all to my 2nd Grow and GJ. 

1st grow was a great success, ran MI5 and RRF and had 4 females in total, all went through to harvest without any problems. 
I liked the strains so much I'm keeping them in this grow with the addition of Jock Horror auto. 

I will be running the same set up as before:-

3.3 x 3.3 x 7 Tent
600w HPS in a 6" cool-tube. 
250cfm RVC extractor fan. (exchanges air 3.5 times a min)
Ducting from cool-tube to fan and then insulated ducting from fan to vent out the window. 

Seeds went into containers of water yesterday Morning i think and this morning they have been put into soil. Containers are just 9 2litre bottles cut in half to start them off. Once i see some growth will put into 3 gallon containers. 

I would post pictures but all you can see is soil at the moment so no point. If you followed my 1st GJ (Lost in crash) then you will know i like to take pictures, so will get some up ASAP. 

Ow yeh, The Jock horror and MI5 are femmed this time. Attitude messed my order some months back, they have offered me an additional pack of MI5 regs when i order next though so not to bad. 


Just added a Short Stuff Himalaya Blue Diesel auto to the grow in replace of a slow MI5. 



Here are links to the strain details. 

hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Auto_Jock_Horror/Sativa_Seedbank/
hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mi5/Short_Stuff_Seedbank/
hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Russian_Rocket_Fuel/Short_Stuff_Seedbank/
hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Himalaya_Blue_Diesel/Short_Stuff_Seedbank/

All are welcome to join and comment.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

sounds like fun, i'll follow along


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

mojo to ya!


----------



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2011)

We have got to get that thanks button back soon.


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds good man!  I'll be following along.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

These seeds had better break ground soon. They are using my only heater and i'm freezing


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

subscribed :aok: 
Haha same here - I keep my closet open to get a LITTLE heat


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought while i wait for the seeds to break ground would post a couple pics of what set up looks like.

View attachment P270111_15.06.jpg


View attachment P270111_15.09.jpg


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

:banana: niice! 
What are the dimensions of the box and what kind of light are you using?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

3.3 x 3.3 x 7 Tent (feet)
600w HPS in a 6" cool-tube

All the specs are in the 1st post.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to check there first. Let the growing begin! :woohoo:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

:woohoo: All 9 seeds seem to have broke ground. Im hoping that tomorrow will be able to see a little better. 

So far so good.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 4 JH going now, I started them the first of this month. I was going to attach an immage but I already used it in another thread and don't know how to attach it.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54245

Oh! Here it is...I figured it out!


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh i saw your GJ. Will be wanting to know how bad they smell once they start flowering. Will have to see if i need a carbon filter. hehe. 

Thanks for checking in all and thanks for the Mojo


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Yeh i saw your GJ. Will be wanting to know how bad they smell once they start flowering. Will have to see if i need a carbon filter. hehe.
> 
> Thanks for checking in all and thanks for the Moko


 I'm lucky as I have my own place and legal to boot. I want the smell to permeant my place, I love it. Natural air freshener, especially when you have a fruity pheno.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I'm lucky as I have my own place and legal to boot. I want the smell to permeant my place, I love it. Natural air freshener, especially when you have a fruity pheno.



Yeh when i lived higher up my room just stunk of my lovely plants and loved it. but now im a little closer to street level so have to be more discrete.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2011)

I am classing this as day 1 of the grow as 7 out of 9 seeds have broke ground and are now soaking up some CFL warmth and heat. 

3 x MI5 
3 x Jock Horror
1 x Russian Rocket Fuel

Just put 2 more seeds in soil. Didn't even bother with water or paper towels. Going to let nature do its thing for a change. 

At the moment i have 3 x 32w CFLs in a 1ft x1ft cupboard until they are strong enough for the HPS.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

The 2 rrf seeds i just layed in the soil and put water on broke ground and have joined the other 7 enjoying the cfl light.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 31, 2011)

grats!  I hope I have the same luck


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 9 health looking seedlings. The Jock Horrors are the biggest and way ahead of the rest. Then we have MI5 just behind them and then the RRF who i hope will speed up and are not small phenos. 
Will get a camera tomorrow and snap some pics now there is some green to see. This i will wait till i see the second set of true leafs and then introduce the HPS at a distance to start with. 

Thanks all for your comments. Its what makes a GJ fun.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like a good race to the finish! :aok:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

Took a quick picture of the seedlings after they have been under the 600w for the day. No harm done so they are going to stay under there unless i see any damage. This is day 5 for most of them. 

Please excuse the rubbish camera. Its a mobile shot. Dropped my old camera so until i get a new one this will have to do. 

MI5

View attachment P030211_00.30.jpg


JH

View attachment P030211_00.30_[01].jpg


RRF

View attachment P030211_00.30_[02].jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 8, 2011)

lookin good Im pullin up a chair


----------



## Jericho (Feb 8, 2011)

Will get some pics up as soon as i can. I got rid of 2 of the RRF for now as i have 6 fem seeds so i don't want it to get over crowded in there. 

So far they are growing nice and green, cant see any issues with them. JH are ahead of the race still. looking nice and strong.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment P070211_01.11.jpg


View attachment P080211_20.39.jpg


View attachment P080211_20.40.jpg


View attachment P080211_20.40_[01].jpg


View attachment P080211_20.40_[02].jpg


View attachment P080211_20.40_[03].jpg




Took some quick shots with my phone just for an update.


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good! watch your roots in those clear plastic cups buddy!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 8, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking good! watch your roots in those clear plastic cups buddy!



Yeh those are scraps. Hehe. Not needed, popped one to many femmed seeds.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

We are on day 12 and things are coming along great so far. Temps are holding a steady 75 and humidity at 55-60%, light is hung a foot above the pots and they are just soaking up the light. 

Still giving them a spray 2-3 times a day when i check in on them. 

This weekend i will get them out from under the hps to get some pics with a real camera so everyone can have a better look, they will need a water then as well. 

Much more relaxed about letting it do its thing in the tent now with out peeping every hour. Just locked up in the spare room, black out curtains closed and its like its not even there.


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

MI5 is the bomb, good luck, will be watching the progress.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> MI5 is the bomb, good luck, will be watching the progress.



Welcome Vdog.

I love MI5. Its the second time I'm growing it. Gives such an active high, Great for getting things done.


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

Did you get any of the purple phenos?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

Not in the last grow no. Will see in this one. Would love some purple in my tent.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 9, 2011)

looks good so far. my RRF hit 3 weeks and went crazy. whats the yeild like with the MI5


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

Its good. Cant remember what i got from it last time but i know it out did my RRF. 

I only have one RRF left as the other strains were femmed so cut 2 of the RRF out to conserve space. Will run more of them next round.


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

Im sure yours was very worthy, I had 3 out 4 go purp's of the MI5 and it was very bed timeish, when I asked around somewhere else, I heard the same.  Like I said, purple or not, Im sure yours were and will be bomber.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 9, 2011)

Chair pulled up, sitting back with a nice fat beefy


----------



## ishnish (Feb 10, 2011)

:ciao:   hey buddy!   Green MoJo!!
Got me pipe and me chair here.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 11, 2011)

Try to take less notice of the colour, Mobile phone pics and not great quality. 

JH#01

View attachment JHP100211_22.36-001.jpg


View attachment JHP100211_22.41-002.jpg


JH#02

View attachment JHP100211_22.42-003.jpg


View attachment JHP100211_22.43-004.jpg


JH#03

View attachment JHP100211_22.44-005.jpg


View attachment JHP100211_22.45-006.jpg


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey jericho nice to se ya back on the grow wagon hehe thing looking great m8


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 11, 2011)

looking good man..


----------



## Jericho (Feb 11, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey jericho nice to se ya back on the grow wagon hehe thing looking great m8



Hehe, yeh i was getting the itch so needed to pop some seeds, Great to see you back on the forum, Hope all is mate. 



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> looking good man..



Yeh the JH are looking great. The MI5 and RRF on the other hand look tiny compared to them. If i don't see them pick up by next Friday they will be destroyed and new beans stated.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 11, 2011)

MI5                                  MI5

View attachment JHP100211_22.56_[01]-014.jpg
View attachment JHP100211_22.54-012.jpg


RRF                                   MI5

View attachment JHP100211_22.53_[01]-010.jpg
View attachment JHP100211_22.52_[01]-008.jpg


See what i mean. Dont know what happened to them but they are not happy.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 13, 2011)

Plants looking better today. That 1 MI5 is still lacking. 



View attachment JHIMG_2072-010.jpg
View attachment JHIMG_2071-009.jpg


View attachment JHIMG_2069-008.jpg
View attachment JHIMG_2068-007.jpg


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 13, 2011)

looking good Jericho


----------



## Jericho (Feb 13, 2011)

Just pulled the MI5 that was lacking and planted a Short Stuff Auto Himalaya Blue Diesel seed, fem as well. Got it as a freebie from the tude. 

Nice variety of strains here. hehe.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment GJ2IMG_2086-000.jpg
View attachment GJ2IMG_2087-001.jpg


View attachment GJ2IMG_2088-002.jpg
View attachment GJ2IMG_2089-003.jpg


View attachment GJ2IMG_2090-004.jpg
View attachment GJ2IMG_2091-005.jpg


Some single shots from today.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 14, 2011)

man the one on the top right is a monster


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeh thats a Jock Horror, All 3 of them are big.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 14, 2011)

my RRF finally took off but it's not tall at all but lots of long branches.. makes a pretty bush. lol 

i'd like to try that strain out after i finish up with everything i've got going


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

:aok: lookin really good brotha!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking green and healthy. Good job


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks all. They are in a bit of a growth spurt at the moment, every day i check in on them there is noticeable change. 

Think the RRF might be a male so am keeping an eye on him/her. Will get some macro shots tomorrow and get all your opinions.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 15, 2011)

I think you will like the Jock. Ended up with two phenos myself this last run and both are very dense with very little leaf. A true treat to trim up for sure. Haven't tried it yet, but it has a very strong scent of pepper jumping off.
GL


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

green mojo for the RRF


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

They look fine to me. What do you think?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

REALLLLY green man - i guess my mojo worked hahahaha


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

Well not for the RRF hehe. Its going to be pulled in an hour or so. NO Balls Allowed in my tent!! lol.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

dang man - my mojo only goes so far I guess

is that they only RRF you got?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeh was only one at the moment. Will probably plant another tomorrow, have not decided yet. 

The JH are getting bushy and i dont want it to be over crowded in there. I have 5 left that are all fem and a Himalaya Blue Diesel waiting to break ground. so might hold off for now.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

Ya i can see how you would hold off for a minute

pullin up an extra chair just for the blue diesel - Ive been waiting for this one, thanks man


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeh lets just hope it breaks ground.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

heres some green mojo for that


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

Well thank you moses, woke up this morning to the HBD standing proud above the dirt. Is now under CFLs for a couple of days then will go into the corner of the tent.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 17, 2011)

congrats!! 
Im about to grab my camera and take some pics of mine - check back in later
:aok:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

Group shot and new HBD. I have all femmed seeds in my tent at the moment. Left with:

2 MI5 = 3 Weeks Today
3 JH   = 3 Weeks Today
1 HBD = 1 Day Old.


So Glad we have the thumbnails back. Can start posting Proper sized pictured. Enjoy.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 17, 2011)

They look happy! :banana: :farm: :banana:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Nova, They look it. I think the JH might need some N, Think i'm seeing signs of deficiency coming on very faint though at the moment.

The MI5 were my stars in my last grow, in this one they are disappointing me,I dont think i will be buying femmed MI5 again. Dont like how they been looking so far.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 18, 2011)

Are those nirvana JH?  I had some that were showing great growth...until the cat ate all 5 of them. To think, I'd probably have some bud now if not for that dang cat. 

I'm interested in all those strains. I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2011)

how old are they now Jericho?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Are those nirvana JH?  I had some that were showing great growth...until the cat ate all 5 of them. To think, I'd probably have some bud now if not for that dang cat.
> 
> I'm interested in all those strains. I'll be keeping an eye on this one.



I think they are nirvana seeds yeh, Cant really remember but sounds right. 





			
				Slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how old are they now Jericho?



Today they are 22 Days old.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2011)

i wish i could post some pics of mine. i've got 1 RRF at 37 days and 2 ER at 15 days


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

Why cant you post pics?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 18, 2011)

looking go jericho mojo for the little 1 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Mojo fruity.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

wheres the pics Jericho??


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

Gave a try taking some pics but they are still to small for my camera, Getting to close and its blocking the light. Sorry. Will try again in a couple days when i can get a shot for you.

I am now getting very suspicious about one of my FEMMED MI5s that looks allot like a male at the moment. As i said though its so small i could be mistaken at present. Will wait another day


----------



## Jericho (Feb 19, 2011)

So woke up at 7 for work today and checked on the "Ladies" and found some balls on the MI5 i had suspicions about so chopped it down and put it in the trash. 

Now down to 3 JH, 1 MI5 and 1 HBD

I shall not be buying these MI5 femmed again, dont think i like them much.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry about the male mate, maybe the 1 MI5 will change your mind :aok:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2011)

my daughter took my camera to her mom's with her. so now im waiting for her to bring it back.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

Moses buddy these shots are for you. Finally managed to get a few shots, had to crawl around on the floor with a couple cfls balancing for light but got them. hehe. 









This is the MI5 at 24 days from seed.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

Plants look great Jericho, love that dark green color.

:watchplant: :farm: :joint: :stoned: 

-SSF-


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

Took some pics while i had the camera handy. 












All at 24 Days, The One standing tall with darker green is the MI5 others JH


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Plants look great Jericho, love that dark green color.
> 
> :watchplant: :farm: :joint: :stoned:
> 
> -SSF-



Thanks mate,


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks Jericho! 

They are lookin great :aok: are you using any nutes?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

I mixed a very little amount of nutes into the soil before planting, Hardly anything actually. The JH might need a feed of N soon by the looks of one of them. Will sort that this weekend. They wont get any more N after this weekend,


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

those are some strong, healthy seeds then man.... whats happening this weekend?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 20, 2011)

I finally have a day off to take care of these ladies hehe. 

Need to trim some bud sites off that are low and at the bottom where there is no light penetrating, Waste of energy in my opinion and never produces that much bud. 

They also need a good watering on the weekend, Have been working overtime at work as need extra cash so have not had time to look after the girls.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

Niice! its good to take some extra time every now and then

you motivated me to post some pics of my own, check em out?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

:aok: :watchplant: :aok:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 22, 2011)

26 Days (3 weeks 5 days) from seed 

And the little one is 6 days old.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2011)

looking good jericho nice and green hehe


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 22, 2011)

really startin to fan out man

 lookin good!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

Have a seat and enjoy, your comments always welcome. Here pass this around :joint:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

:shocked: your right Jericho, Im gonna run out of room, fast. any advice?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2011)

Pic of the plants at 30 Days today. Bushy guys these Jh are. The MI5 is taking the same route as my last grow and staying nice and tight and taller rather that wide. 

So far the MI5 showed it self a week ago and is now exploding with white hairs, only 1 JH has white hairs starting to form though. 



Took a snap of the top of the tent, Hung the fan up top to save some space at the bottom of tent.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 26, 2011)

:aok: lookin good man! I hope mine catch up


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

looking good man. mine are alot taller than your, which one is RRF?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

looking good Jericho where did you get ya fan from that would go perfect in my tent on the floor, mine is a stand up 1 on its side supported by a duct reducer, every time i go in the tent i kick it over and have to sort it back out 
it also look like you have the same extractor fan as me 6" ?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking good Jericho where did you get ya fan from that would go perfect in my tent on the floor, mine is a stand up 1 on its side supported by a duct reducer, every time i go in the tent i kick it over and have to sort it back out
> it also look like you have the same extractor fan as me 6" ?



6" RVK extractor. 

The fan is a box fan, Run a search you should be able to find one. 


Slow all my RRF are gone lol. Males. dont have any room to put any more in at the moment.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Group shots from top and side. The JH are so compact and busy that its making managing them tricky. Also they are not showing sex that great, I can see Hairs on all plants but the MI5 is way ahead. Hope they catch up soon. 









This is one of the JH, Best looking one i have. Held a Cd case so you can get a size perspective. 






This is the MI5, She is blooming nicely and giving no troubles at all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 28, 2011)

looking good. man you don't realize how bushy they are till you held the cd case up.. nice


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeh, I'm actually getting worried about the HBD as i dont think im going to have enough room. The JH have so many bud sites. The Mi5 is so organised and tidy but the Jh are just messy looking hehe. Dont know if i will be growing them again, Depends how the bud is.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

lookin great Jericho :aok:  

How tall are they now?


----------



## niteshft (Feb 28, 2011)

Your JH are doing much better than mine and alot more bushey. Mine is showing more of the sativa trait of stretch, really lanky. Also, the auto trait isn't showing as I've seen preflowers for 4 weeks and no signs of buds...I think I'm going to have to do 12/12 with these.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Um, no clue at the moment. Will check after i finish this documentary and let you know.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Your JH are doing much better than mine and alot more bushey. Mine is showing more of the sativa trait of stretch, really lanky. Also, the auto trait isn't showing as I've seen preflowers for 4 weeks and no signs of buds...I think I'm going to have to do 12/12 with these.



Yeh mine are the same. I think i could see about 1 hair starting and that it. They just wont bud. They are worrying me as only have the one tent and dont want to do a 12/12 plus i dont have the room for 12/12 in that tent.


----------



## ccinaustin (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been reading up on doing a grow this summer. I was told to start my plants indoors until they get at least 1 foot tall. Could someone please tell me how long I should leave he lights on them while they are still inside and also has anyone ever ordered seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl I am wanting to go with the medi bud has anyone grown that strain before and was it like they say BIG HARVEST Thanks for any info


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

for Veg anywhere between 24/0 and 18/6 is ok just dont go anywhere near 12/12!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Mi5 at 36 Days 




Its been tied down so all buds can get some light. It is the tallest at about 45cm (17inches) tall.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

how old are the HBD? i've got 4 going that are about a week old or so.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

looking great J i see ya got that waxy green going on 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how old are the HBD? i've got 4 going that are about a week old or so.



13 days old. Just starting out



			
				fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking great J i see ya got that waxy green going on
> peace fruity



Thanks fruity, the MI5 is my fav grow so far. Its such a simple plant, doesnt get too busy or too tall and great smoke as well. 

I just gave it a water in that pic, Next time they thirsty will give another feeding.  Am using a nutrient for tomato's at the moment as is all i could find with npk at 4-5-8 at half strength.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

it seems to be working great just watch out for calcium def i dont think tom food has it in and if it does it might not have enough i could be wrong tho 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeh I'm keeping an eye on them constantly, I'm still shopping around for a better one just they dont send nutes over seas due to the chemicals in them. 

My tap water has a high limestone content so hopefully that will be enough calcium for them.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice brother!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheers chef. Thanks for dropping in. 

Live the avatar, You make that ya self?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

So woke up this morning and checked on the plants to see how they were doing, Noticed that on 2 of the plants there is some growth i think might be balls on the JH, its still a little small to tell so if i still feel the same tomorrow i will be chopping them down. 

These JH have just given me so much trouble i will not be going near the strain again. 


Mi5 is budding up very nice and now its been tied down its getting some good bud on about 4 branches and main cola. 

1 of the JH without the suspected balls seems to be shooting out some more white hairs than the others. 

The HBD is keeping rather small but very healthy still. 

Will try get some pictures soon but let someone borrow the camera so got to wait for its return. 

I cant wait for my Mi5 to be done as i am completely out of everything to smoke and with this issue happening in Libya our little island has been cut off from any trade so we cant even buy anything.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

i'll never loan my camera out again.. my daughter has had mine for 3 weeks.. i hope to get it back today as it her weekend with me.. teenagers,, what can you do!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry to hear about the JH giving you trouble.
atleast the Mi5 is doin great :aok:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

To be honest with you im kind of hoping that they are hermie as that way i can just bin them and start something that wont be such a worry.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

you've had a rough time with them haven't you


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> you've had a rough time with them haven't you



I'm having a look through my seed box to see what i've got that i can change them with. 

Will be starting a new thread for suggestions.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

lets see what you've got


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't remember any specific problems I had with the JH besides it being the first things I planted, and the fact that my wifes cat ate them. Which ultimately was a lot worse than anything my noob self did to them. 

Guess who doesn't have an inside cat any more?

Let's see what's in your box to replace them.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Well one of the JH, the one i could see a suspected ball on has been pulled, chopped up into tiny pieces and disposed off. 
It just looked to much like a ball and with no camera couldn't get confirmation.


----------



## Classic (Mar 4, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Well one of the JH, the one i could see a suspected ball on has been pulled, chopped up into tiny pieces and disposed off.
> It just looked to much like a ball and with no camera couldn't get confirmation.


Good decision.  I did the same thing with one of my Short Ryders this morning.  If the plant is 6 weeks old, didn't auto, and can show nothing except something that looks like little ball, I don't want to watch it anymore.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2011)

And in the words of Queen, another one bites the dust. 

Removed another JH, The one that was getting uncontrollable, Tent looks much better now. Much more space. I now have left  1 HBD, 1 JH and 1 MI5

The HBD is 16 days old today, it will get its 1st feeding when the MI5 & JH get there next in next couple days.  

Will Try get picks of them when i water next as well.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry about the JH's.
green mojo for the remaining


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks moses, 

Kind of a relief to have a little extra room in there. Really dont like it when it gets over crowded.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 5, 2011)

ya I feel ya, im starting to run out of room. i hope mine show sex soon


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Good Evening All. 

Just gave the Plants a feeding and cleaned up the tent so snapped some shots of the Plants. 

1st a group shot. 





We have the MI5 at day 38 now. Looking nice and green, cant see any problems that worry me with her. She is budding up nice and i have tied down a few more branches and snipped off some of the smaller growth. 






The JH that did not auto also at day 38, It is starting to put out quite a few hairs now, Even on the main stem. 
The leaves look like they are over watered but they are not, Its just the way it seems to be growing, The other 2 before chopping them looked the same.






And last the Himalaya Blue Diesel at day 18 Now. 





This is just a pic i took while having a smoke waiting for a friend.




Sorry about the quality, Am using mobile camera again.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

Your plants are looking awesome, man.

Nice and healthy.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks bud, Had a bit of potassium def a couple weeks ago but all cleared up now. This tomato nute i have ain't all bad, Thought it might cause some problems as its the same company as MG but seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Thanks bud, Had a bit of potassium def a couple weeks ago but all cleared up now. This tomato nute i have ain't all bad, Thought it might cause some problems as its the same company as MG but seems to be doing the trick.


 
Its always so cool to find an inexpensive nutrient that works. Oh yeah, Lemme hear a hallelujah! :woohoo: :yay: :smoke1:


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good brother keep it up!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers chef. Always great to get positive comments from the people i have learnt all of this from.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 7, 2011)

your Mi5 looks really good Jericho! cant wait to see some buds


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeh mate. I cant wait for them to be done, need something decent to smoke. Hope i can control my self and not pic any buds off early.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

HBD has started to show hairs today on her 21st day. Tent temp has gone to 68-70 thanks to the recent cold weather we are having here, shouldn't last too long though.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

:woohoo: hairs are a good sign! :aok: grates mate


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

:woohoo:  it's a girl hehe


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Hehe yeh. Fruity how long do you think the JH clones i plan on taking will need to root before i put them in flower?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

ive had clone's root in 10 day's and some the best end of 3 week's normally 14 to 17 day's once they are rooted you can flower them but you want get great amount's was that the ? ive confuse'd myself haha


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, yeh you answered it. I am going to do quite a few. The plant is already over 2 ft so amd going to take about 10 cuttings off it and try and flower them all out in a sog and then dispose of the plant i took the clones from. 

Not really bothered about the yield, just want it over and done with so i can start a proper 12/12 strain.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

good idea like a tester grow never followed a sog grow i dont like the plant count part of it, if it looks good i no i would have a shot at it then be super duper paranoid till the grow was done LOL 
ive been thinking of a NFT system and it would work great doing a sog


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeh well it was suppose to be an auto so i'm not that bothered if its fails, will just be a learning experience of taking cuttings and rooting them. Was tempted to just chop it and start fresh but too much of a waste.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

Well its been getting pretty cold here recently. Down to about 40 out side and this was causing a problem keeping the tent warm. Going to pick up a fan speed switch tomorrow and fit it on the extractor fan to slow it down a little. 

For now though i just stopped venting the air out side and am venting into the house, Keeping the room with the tent in at a good temp and inside tent back within ideal range. 

Never thought i would have to deal with things getting too cold.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2011)

ostpicsworthless: 

so us the money shot!!!!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

Hehe, Tomorrow after work will borrow a camera and get some shots. HBD has had a little tie up to open up the branches, The Jh is out of control, Its bigger than the MI5 lol, needs a trimming soon. Mi5 is starting to look nice and trich covered as well, Waiting for buds to fill in though as still looks pretty skinny.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2011)

i guess i can wait till tomorrow. lol my HBD are just starting to take off. had to take the my male out today before he dropped his (love) all over my girls. the females aren't ready for hime yet. i'll post a few pics tomorrow in my journal.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

Decided to update a few mobile pics i just took of the girls. 

Couple group shots. 





You will see i have taken the lower branches off the JH, they were taking up too much room and they were too think to use as clone sites so chopped em off.  I 

Might have overdone it a little :doh: 


MI5, this is at 46 Days old. So is the JH. 



And my HBD is doing good at 25 Days old, Tied down the lower branches so they can catch some light. 


The top leaves are drooping a little, Think they may want a drink.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

Shots tomorrow will be much better quality and will get them under the cfls for some better light.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 14, 2011)

still looking good Jericho, them cut would make great clone's 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> still looking good Jericho, them cut would make great clone's
> peace fruity



Not ready for clones yet though. There are plenty sights left to use. How thick is ideal for cuttings? Say in diameter what do you look for?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 14, 2011)

ive use cut's as small as the lead in a pencil and as fat as a pencil, i find the fatter one's seem to root first, but not 2 fat


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks fruity.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

That MI5 looks awesome man. Gotta know what kind of high it has...???


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 15, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> That MI5 looks awesome man. Gotta know what kind of high it has...???


i let mine get to about 25-30% amber and i love the smoke and its only been curings for 4 days now. taste like grape drink cyrstals or grape kid vitimens. powerful high too


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lookin good my friend


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> i let mine get to about 25-30% amber and i love the smoke and its only been curings for 4 days now. taste like grape drink cyrstals or grape kid vitimens. powerful high too


 
Pretty cool man. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 15, 2011)

Got some better pictures as promised. Still not great but all i could get as batteries are weird in this camera, have to be a certain kind or it wont work.

MI5 is 37 Days old today, Has another couple weeks left. It is 31Inch tall, Big girl.












HBD not great shots sorry again. 




and the shameful JH


----------



## Jericho (Mar 15, 2011)

When you open the image make sure you click on the photo to zoom in or it is small.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good Jericho! Green mojo bro!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

:shocked: Wow Jericho, they are lookin great. Have they stretched alot recently? 
Mine are still stretching pretty good, going into 3 weeks flowering. just wondering if might continue. Thanks mate
mojo to finsh them off


----------



## Jericho (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Moses, they can stretch up to 3 times there hight in flower. 2 if indica and 3 if sativa i think it is. Yeh they got big, Not due to any light issues, just flower.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

OooOo geeze, thanks Jericho.
I want my plants to keep growing, but I dont know if I have room for that much! I may have to harvest the tops of em early or something??


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 15, 2011)

looking good Jericho my first DWC was blue's she stretch'd close to 5x lucky for me it was a 5" clone


----------



## Jericho (Mar 15, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> OooOo geeze, thanks Jericho.
> I want my plants to keep growing, but I dont know if I have room for that much! I may have to harvest the tops of em early or something??



Once they show sex then you can get rid of some, and  have some more room.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

ya I am askin a question similar in my GJ. u mind droppin a comment? Thanks


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 15, 2011)

looking good man. that MI5 is a beast and the HBD ain't shabby either. i don't know if its the angle or what but the HBD looks like its 3 feet across.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

the marijuana plant is such a good looking plant its like the supermodel of plants lol


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 15, 2011)

How many days into flower is your jock horror?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 16, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> How many days into flower is your jock horror?



It is basically still in veg as nirvana forgot to add the auto to the JH. Its going to be used for cuttings later.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 16, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> the marijuana plant is such a good looking plant its like the supermodel of plants lol



I love taking pics of the plants, If I got full batteries in the camera usually its hard to stop me. Great looking plant especially in flower.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice buddage brother!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 16, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> It is basically still in veg as nirvana forgot to add the auto to the JH. Its going to be used for cuttings later.



Just a heads up. I've got two blue mystic autos that didn't auto going right now. One of them started putting out nanners at day 23 of flower. Keep a eye out on those when you flip em.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 16, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Just a heads up. I've got two blue mystic autos that didn't auto going right now. One of them started putting out nanners at day 23 of flower. Keep a eye out on those when you flip em.



Cheer mate, I have stressed the thing so much im surprised it has not hermied on me yet. Will keep an eye on it. 



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice buddage brother!



Cheers chef.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 16, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Cheer mate, I have stressed the thing so much im surprised it has not hermied on me yet. Will keep an eye on it.



That was my thoughts when I saw it too. I kept it in the room. I'll be keeping an eye on it, but it's not worrying me much.  

Cheers!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

gotta hate a hermie!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 16, 2011)

Not long left before i cut some cuttings and put them in new pots so will have a good look when i do


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

Things are going well. 

The MI5 is smelling nice and fruity. Getting nice and sticky and is starting to put some weight on now. Last couple weeks left so am going to cut nutes and use water only, They are still very green so i think they have plenty to last. 

HBD looks like it doubled in hight, Tied down a couple other branches. Easy way i found to do this is put a wire tie around the branch and then with the extra bit stick it to the side of the pot. Works well and can adjust it easily. Leave enough room for the branch to thicken or will be changing soon though. 

I pinched a tiny bud off the lower branch and already smokes good. I have missed the high of home grown bud.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 17, 2011)

:woohoo: grats Jericho! How many weeks are you now? I wish I could pinch a nug off! :aok:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Can I pinch one too?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Can I pinch one too?



I feel bad for taking one lol. I will keep my hands off now, That bud that made 1 j could have made about 3 if i left it too finish. 




			
				MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: grats Jericho! How many weeks are you now? I wish I could pinch a nug off! :aok:



The MI5 has just finished week 8 so tomorrow is start of week 9 and the HBD has just started week 5 today.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 17, 2011)

niice Jericho, they looks great! :aok:
mojo to finish em off


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish there was a way to share the smell of the MI5, I would love to be able to flood my apartment with the smell. So fruity hehe.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I wish there was a way to share the smell of the MI5, I would love to be able to flood my apartment with the smell. So fruity hehe.


 
Man, I've always loved the smell of marijuana during growing, flowering and when burning it.

I've always thought someone should put out an "air freshener" that has those three odors.

You could take a can of it into a cop-shop and spray it....hahahaahahaha

Imagine all the little piggies running around looking for weed.... :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, I would presume that is why it has not been done yet. If there was an air freshener like that then cops wouldn't be able to use smell as an excuse for entry


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Jericho, its been a minute. Just wanted to make sure all is well  Hope to hear from ya soon mate!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

That MI5 is looking awesome, Jericho! Beautiful plants! :aok: :aok: :aok:
 :smoke1:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey moses, Things running smoothly with the grow, have not been spending much time on the forum, having a bit of a break apart from updating the GJ. Things here have been getting a little strange with what is happening in Libya and us being only about 170 miles away from them. Allot of people getting worried. 

Stoney buddy its getting hard to control my self steeling buds off her, hehe. Just about 10 days left i think and i will be able to chop her down.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Stoney buddy its getting hard to control my self steeling buds off her, hehe. Just about 10 days left i think and i will be able to chop her down.


 
Then a week to dry, at least a couple weeks to cure..... :doh: 

I *know* you ain't waiting until it's cured! hahaahahahaa


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

:d :d

guess smiley isn't working lol....


----------



## Jericho (Mar 20, 2011)

I will give it a week to dry, doubt it will last long enough to cure, Only have that until the HBD is done and then going to take cuttings off the JH and bin the mother and flower the cuttings, Then i should have a decent supply to be able to cure something.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

I say that after each plant, Jericho....


----------



## Jericho (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Roddy, Yeh same here, never lasts long enough, But think im planing on doing a scrog with the Jh cuttings so hoping i will get a decent yield out of it.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be watching, love to see good grows in action!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Jericho, glad everything is alright :aok: and I hope it stays that way.
mojo for the finale!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Things were getting tight in the Tent so decided i would take clones off the JH and put in fridge until I'm ready for them as its taking up too much room. I have not taken the clones yet, Later today i shall. 

These are todays pics of the JH, I had topped it not long ago to control the hight. Didn't report here as wanted to see results 1st. 53 Days old.







This is the HBD, Getting tall now, seems to have stretched a ridiculous amount in past week. Lights close so its just about that time it seems. 32 Days from seed.





This is the MI5, no complaints or issues and she is putting on weight now nicely. Its 53 Days old from seed here. 





And one of both.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

So i chopped up the JH, Took loads of cuttings and they are being stored in the fridge until they are ready. 


Tent has much more room now.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 22, 2011)

Grats mate! now 1 plant can become many  and help you for much longer


----------



## niteshft (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> So i chopped up the JH, Took loads of cuttings and they are being stored in the fridge until they are ready.
> 
> 
> Tent has much more room now.


 
I cringed when I read that, I was following your grow cuz of the JH, I have 4 of those going.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I cringed when I read that, I was following your grow cuz of the JH, I have 4 of those going.



It was far too tall to flower, Was over 3ft tall and 2 ft wide. I had topped it a couple days before that picture above. It was taking up too much room in the tent.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> It was far too tall to flower, Was over 3ft tall and 2 ft wide. I had topped it a couple days before that picture above. It was taking up too much room in the tent.


 
So that pic above is after the chop and back in the flower room???


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

The Jh has been under 24/7 light since seed. I have taken branches off about 3 weeks ago and didnt slow it down, so topped it a couple days before i took the above picture, After the picture i chopped it up and put cutting into bags in the fridge, then when the autos are done the clones go in and go on 12/12


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are some bud shots.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

looking sick Jericho me like haha my M15 where crap but i did them outdoor last year smoke was still good just not alot of what matter's BUD 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

This is the MI5 at day 56, last day of week 8. Had to pinch some buds off her but no harm done. 










The HBD on 1st day of week 6. She is behaving her self.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

MI5 looks great mate :aok:
mojo for the finish!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, Cant believe i have nearly another 2 weeks to wait. I going to leave it till 65-70 days i think. Trich are still mostly clear.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive heard they really put on during the last few weeks. if so your in for a great harvest, congrats!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

looking good Jericho!  keep up the nice work!

-SSF-


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to doing a scrog or sog in there. Will need to figure out a new water delivery system though not to have to pull them all out.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 24, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> This is the MI5 at day 56, last day of week 8. Had to pinch some buds off her but no harm done.


 
hehe, "Had to pinch some buds off"....

Yer killin me! How was the high?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Very good, Extremely high, my heart was racing. Need it to get some amber in the trichs to bring it down.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 24, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Very good, Extremely high, my heart was racing. Need it to get some amber in the trichs to bring it down.


 
Outstanding man!

You know what's weird? The other night, my heart was racing also after smoking some really good weed. I took my blood pressure and it was normal! Kind of surprised me, because I was sure it must be way up there from the way my heart seemed to be beating.

Maybe its just the way we feel it inside. I'm going to measure it again the next time it seems to be racing.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeh could just be imagining it. It freaked me out for a moment as it was really going at it like i was running. It was quite a rush though.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of updates in my GJ, Was a little ill with a chest infection last week and was not online much. 

It is Day 62 for my MI5 beauty. She is starting to yellow up, this is the second water only she has got. Next week she will be coming down, maybe Monday.







HBD it is Day 41, She is 3ft tall now. I'm not a big fan of this one so far as its a bit to stretched even though its had more light than needed. 


 Forgot to rotate the pic, sorry.


Clones of the JH seem to be doing fine in the fridge. Hopefully they will root well when the HBD is done.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2011)

looking good man. my HBD seem to be a little stretchy aswell. more than the RRF i grew but less then the ER x RRF cross i've got going.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 30, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> It is Day 62 for my MI5 beauty. She is starting to yellow up, this is the second water only she has got. Next week she will be coming down, maybe Monday.


 
What a beautiful plant, Jericho. Hey, I hope you're feeling a lot better now!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks stoney and Slow. Cant wait to cut this girl down. 

Feeling much better now thanks.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 30, 2011)

I pinched a small bud off the MI5. So tiny an amount i made 2 j's mixed with tobacco (bad habit i need to stop) and i am soo baked. Such a great high. Cannot recommend this strain enough. 

Even with it quick dried in the oven its smooth. 

Hope everyone is enjoying there evening/ Day. Its 2.20am here.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2011)

how does the yeild look on the mi5?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking about that this morning and could not estimate it. Will have to wait till next week to see. Def well over an ounce I would say.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 31, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I was thinking about that this morning and could not estimate it. Will have to wait till next week to see. Def well over an ounce I would say.


 
Will ya give us all a wet weight and then a dry weight after you've dried it? That'll give everyone a reference for that strain in plant size and cured weight.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 31, 2011)

Will do. I'm thinking next Monday i will take it down or sat depending on the trichs. Will weigh it before and after drying. 

I think after i grow out the JH clones i will make some seeds of the MI5.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 7, 2011)

MI5 has been chopped down. Am trimming it up as we speak. Started last night but as i was half way through we had a power cut. Freaked me out something rotten.

Will get weight up when dry.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 7, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> MI5 has been chopped down. Am trimming it up as we speak. Started last night but as i was half way through we had a power cut. Freaked me out something rotten.
> 
> Will get weight up when dry.


 
You got the sticky fingers!

Hahahahaaha, have fun man. Turn up the tunes and git to pickin!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 7, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats mate! any pics of the harvest?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 7, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: congrats mate! any pics of the harvest?


 
2x


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Waiting patiently for weight and smoke report!:watchplant:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> 2x


 
3x hehe


----------



## Jericho (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey all. 

Sorry for lacking on the updates in the GJ. Was a pretty boring grow with the MI5, as drying is nearly done it doesn't look like a great yield but the smoke is brilliant. 

Took some round to a mates house and split one J between 3 of us. When i offered to roll another about an hour later everyone said no as they were too high hehe. I dont have any pics of the girl before chopping down, Only from the drying box, I think they might be finished drying tomorrow or maybe Wednesday, Then I will weigh and jar it. 

Pic ain't that great but this is my drying box, It has shelves of string that i lay the bud on. Keeps it drying evenly that way. 





The HBD is looking great. We are at 53 days if I'm not mistaken. I honestly love this plant. It is 3ft 3inches tall from soil to the top. Biggest auto i have had so far. Well enough with the typing, have a look at the pics your self.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking great man!

I love it when someone turns down more smoke because they're already wasted.

Makes me feel like I've done my job! hehehe


----------



## Jericho (Apr 11, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Looking great man!
> 
> I love it when someone turns down more smoke because they're already wasted.
> 
> Makes me feel like I've done my job! hehehe



Indeed. I had a big grin on my face. Even though as far as they know i get it from the dear old lady down the road for helping her out once in a while. That's my excuse if anyone ever asks me.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats mate! glad your alright, you were gone for a minute.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally have put the Mi5 in jars:banana:. 

The weight is 58.2g + what ever i pinched off it in the last days, about 4g i think. Very happy with this one.

Pass some around :48:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats a good weight Jericho congrat's m8  2oz in my book is great from an auto i could easy fit 9 in my tent and i would if i could get 18 oz from a 600 problem is me and auto's dont go every one ive done has been less then an oz i may build a 9 bucket system and put the light back horizontal ive seen this shade called sputnik, now look what you have done miss fruity wont be happy with my new plan's LOL


----------



## Jericho (Apr 12, 2011)

Hehe, I say go for it mate. Autos are great little things and if you grow the right ones with plenty of light you get a good return.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 12, 2011)

yh im thinking about it just looking at the Parabolic Shade at the mo thinking can i cut a hole in the top maybe weld a 6" flange on there to vent that bad boy those shade are huge


----------



## Jericho (Apr 12, 2011)

IMO good light is what does it for autos. The HBD i am growing is suppose to be 16 inches tall and yield up to 30g, The one i have under a 600w is bigger than the mi5 was with bigger buds as well and still has another 2 weeks left. 

I think i will grow out the rest of my MI5 seeds next, 4 would fit in the space i have so 8 ounces is good enough for me for a 2 month run.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice Jericho!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice Jericho, i have an ER x RRF cross thats gonna have a great yeild.. the top is as big as a 2liter coke bottle. 

my HBD's aren't far behind yours and so far i like mine pretty good. crazy amounts of trichs on them and even the bottom buds are rock hard. 

i never thought i'd like auto's but they've won me over for sure. well worth the time it takes to grow them. The last ER x RRF cross i took down was great smoke and nice yeild but i pulled it with just a few amber trichs.. the one still going is just about ready.. i hope


----------



## Jericho (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeh really happy with the yield off that one. Now I'm looking forward to this HBD. Then time for a clean and start all over.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 14, 2011)

Finally got some new batteries for my camera. Now i can spend some more time taking photos. 

This is the HBD. Considering i have the whole Tent for it i have it tied down to get more light lower down. Its working well. 











This is some MI5 that has been dried and is now in jars.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

:shocked: that MI5 looks soo dank Jericho!! congrats mate! mojo for HBD


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I got a buzz from just looking at that!


----------



## ishnish (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice dude.  :watchplant:
I got some auto seeds I'm saving for a rainy summer... or a cold winter, which ever is first...   forgot what the strain was, i just remember they're autos...
:48:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

she's on fire m8 siting there on her own mind if i sit next to her :hubba:


----------



## Jericho (Apr 15, 2011)

Hehe, Thanks guys. 

I wish I still had my GJ from last year to compare the MI5 but I think it did roughly the same. Got to get my self a bad of these HBD and cross it with the MI5. 

Next week I will take a bud off the HBD to see what the high is like. Wish I could have seen some blue on her but as long as she smokes good I dont mind what colour she is. 

Once she is done I shall pack up and get the landlord over to check things over and then start another grow. Otherwise I will be worried he will want a look around during the grow.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey jericho about 18month's ago at my old house i made a grow room in the spare bedroom, this was b4 i had my first tent, big wall and door across the back wall, anyway the landlord use to come round probly every 2 month i allway's had a grow on first time he asked to go in there i told him it was a sex dungen and are sex toy where in there miss fruity giggled and i just managed to keep a straight face even tho it was funny stuff, every time after that he was'nt to bothered about that room hehe 
there a thread on her that hippy replyed to tellin me to leave ski mask's and carrot's about make it look like we was into some freaky stuff :rofl: 
peace fruity


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Jericho. Tasty things


----------



## Jericho (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, Yeh i have been thinking of just making an excuse to stop him going in the spare room but it is a really small apartment so makes it a little harder. 

Need to start making plans to buy a place. Want to find somewhere with a basement which is not common here. Then i wont need to worry any more. There would be no possible way for anyone to find out here unless i said something. LEO dont actively look for grows here. 

Fruity I wouldn't be able to pull that off with a straight face.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks BHO.

:48: Have a puff


----------



## Jericho (Apr 18, 2011)

Inspected plant and took pics today. Its day 60 for my HBD. It is getting so top heavy that its starting to tilt in the soil. Had to tie it up to the pot. Will be coming down on the weekend. Trichs are cloudy from what i can see through my scope.

Here some pics. 








This is a lower bud.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Even the lower buds look tasty mate! Congrats and mojo for the finish


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Awaiting a smoke report!


----------



## Jericho (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks moses and Gixxerman. 

I cant wait for the finish. I have not even tasted it yet. I have managed to hold off on the temptation to take some. I want an accurate weighing for this plant. 

Smells good. Hope it tastes it as well. There will be no quick drying for this one. Will spend 4 - 5 days in the drying box and then will try some.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

she looks good m8 what weight do you think ?


----------



## Jericho (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm thinking just under 2 oz dry. Cant wait for it to be done.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Thanks moses and Gixxerman.
> 
> I cant wait for the finish. I have not even tasted it yet. I have managed to hold off on the temptation to take some. I want an accurate weighing for this plant.
> 
> Smells good. Hope it tastes it as well. There will be no quick drying for this one. Will spend 4 - 5 days in the drying box and then will try some.


 
That was why I was hoping you'd give a wet weight of the crop. Mine always have an 8 to 1 ratio after drying. One eighth of the wet weight is my dry weight. Its always very close.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 19, 2011)

I will try and get one for the HBD. Wet and dry.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

i normally end up with 15/18% of wet weight


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i normally end up with 15/18% of wet weight


 
My ratio is based on hanging the entire plant that is above the surface to dry. I cut it into smaller sections, but that is what my wet weight is based on. Then, the dry weight is only the bud, minus all the branches.

Your ratio, fruity86, sounds like you only weigh the buds wet. Is that it?

The 15-18% would be 6.66 to 1 and 5.55 to 1 as compared to my 8 to 1.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

correct stoney


----------



## Jericho (Apr 28, 2011)

Just took down the HBD. All chopped up now just need to string the drying box and lay the bud. Here are some pics for now. Will update wet weight when i lay them.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

:shocked: that cola is a rock mate :aok: congrats it looks great


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

looking good ... congrats


----------



## EsC420PoT (Apr 28, 2011)

nice! straight dank!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice pile of bud, Jericho!

Smoke report!


----------



## jc2010 (May 9, 2011)

after reading your journal i am glad i chose to so the autos. just placed my order and waiting for them to get here.


----------



## Jericho (May 9, 2011)

Looks like LST on an auto under a 600w pays off. I got 74g off this lady HBD. That's dry. Once again i failed to get the wet weight.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

that is great numbers ... congrats mate


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 10, 2011)

I would have guestimated maybe 3-4 oz dry but either way Jerico the buds/colas look very dense and are absolute beauties bpotm matey.
T4


----------



## Mirc (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome growing buddy! I hope I get to learn quickly!


----------

